# fake chimneys



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a job in a 100+ year old home where the homeowner wants us to demo out two chimneys from the top all the way down to the crawl.
He would like to replace the roof top portion with something that would fit the period (brick look alike). Existing are about 5' tall, and 4'x3'. I'm open to ideas as to how to get this done and rough costs.
I have never seen a realistic looking one piece "fake" chimney that we could simply assemble and secure to the roof. Have seen some that look like tile the size of brick and I assume that cultured stone may work. 
Ideas?
Thank you....... :thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Just go with traditional framing (chase) then veneer in brick, the veneer manufactureres have outside corners, and many color options, probably around $1000 in mat per chimney, i would cover the chase in cement board, then stick to that, or you could go tar paper, wire, scratch, then brick , GMOD


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

genecarp said:


> Just go with traditional framing (chase) then veneer in brick, the veneer manufactureres have outside corners, and many color options, probably around $1000 in mat per chimney, i would cover the chase in cement board, then stick to that, or you could go tar paper, wire, scratch, then brick , GMOD


Thanks, was not for sure they had exterior brick veneer. We only have to do what sticks above the roof 5' tall 4'x3' size so material probably won't be that much.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Low end is $4 per sqft just for the flat pieces, corners are extra, you have roughly 70 sqft each, thats $300 plus shipping, then lumber, wonderboard, thinset, you might get by for $750 mat each, here is a link, GMOD
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ee82939&itemid=230360306835&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

it has been awhile,but we have done a couple fakes with stucco colored to match the brick.then cut to look like the brick.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Try something like this:

http://www.robinsonbrick.com/ads/thinbrick/default.asp


----------

